# To all excel users



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I was curious to all the excel users is the liquid in your bottle have a slightly purple tinge to it? I am curious because the excel I have bought previously had a purple tinge to it but the last 2 liter bottle I have been using for a few months is straight clear. Since I ave been using it I have had some unknown problems. I am not sure if its the excels fault, as I am scratching my head. Just thought I would see what everyone thinks. 

I bought this last bottle from Big Als online store. Something I remember is that when the bottle came it was almost boiling hot, with plastice screwed under the cap. The bottle had leaked a great deal in the box also. Maybe the heat altered the excel. It still smells like excel just no purple tinge to it and it seems like every time I dose it I get a green water spike. Any help would be great.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

All of the Excel I've bought has been clear, FYI - I get mine from a LFS.
And I've not had any problems with it like you're describing. I've never had green water in my planted tanks, period - and I've always dosed Excel.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Chiahead, you may want to post this in the Seachem forum or have one of the Mods move it there. Seachem would be able to tell you for sure if your Excel is still OK...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I see you've already done that so nevermind ](*,)


----------

